
Huge Underground Ice Deposit on Mars Is Bigger Than New Mexico - molecule
http://www.space.com/34811-mars-ice-more-water-than-lake-superior.html
======
grej
Start the reactor! (I know you were all thinking it)

In all seriousness it is amazing how prescient science fiction can be
sometimes, though of course there is a confirmation bias there as we only
really think about the cases where it does predict something and never when it
doesn't.

